# Correction to P30 returns



## gilboy (27 Jan 2009)

I have 3 employees. 

I just realised last night that the P30 returns I have returned to the revenue since August 2008 were less than they should have been.

I am registered for ROS. What is the best way to address this issue. Do I make my next P30 return(Jan 2009) larger to accomodate the shortfall on these returns since August 2008 or is there another process that people would recommend

Thanks!


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Jan 2009)

Do not include any 2008 liabilities in a 2009 return. That complicates matters no end as Revenue will just put the payment into the 2009 year. 

If you have not yet filed your P-35 for 2008 you can make the balancing payment with the P-35 on ROS. You can also file supplementary P30's for the actual incorrect periods on ROS. That would put the additional payment into the correct paeriods. Bear in mind that Revenue can charge interest where insufficient payments have been made.


----------



## gilboy (27 Jan 2009)

Do you think I would be better to submit a hardcopy of the supplementary P30's would an explanation note or do them online.?
Thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Jan 2009)

You can just do them online as supplementary returns. Revenue will realise from that that you have underpaid. It is really then up to them whether they pursue interst on late payment or not.


----------

